# need driver



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

need a driver for north side of chicago all comercial cdl a plus must be avaible 24/7 

Benegas Snow Management 

708 516 1640


----------



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

im in the southwest suburbs of chicago and have my own vehicle, with a western plow.i might make the treck up north if the pay was right.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

thundercat99 said:


> need a driver for north side of chicago all comercial cdl a plus must be avaible 24/7
> 
> Benegas Snow Management
> 
> 708 516 1640


I'l give you a hand if you are in a jamb.


----------

